

Ask HN: Apple's Java now that Oracle has taken over - towndrunk

It's my understanding that Apple maintained and released Java for OS X for Sun. Now that Oracle is in control of Java will this continue? I haven't read anything about this and I have noticed that the newest version of XCode does not have Java project templates anymore. We also know what Apple really thinks of Java. Comments?
======
hga
Hmmm, Oracle has claimed that what they're planning on doing with Java is
"More! Better! Faster!" (well, the latter is implicit). And it's all been
GPLed (except for those bits of the library that are getting replaced,
probably have been by now).

I would think it's up to Apple; I'm not aware of any animosity between Oracle
and Apple.

